# [ solved ] mysql-5.0.84-r1 undefined reference to...

## 69719

Servus,

ich bin mit meinem Latein an ende, eventuell findet jemand von euch eine Lösung.

Mein emerge bricht mit folgender Meldung ab. etc-update habe ich erledigt.

```

libtool: link: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DDBUG_OFF -march=athlon-xp -Os -DHAVE_ERRNO_AS_DEFINE=1 -fno-exceptions -fno-strict-aliasing -felide-constructors -fno-rtti -fno-implicit-templates -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-implicit-templates -fno-exceptions -fno-rtti -Wl,-O1 -rdynamic -o .libs/mysqld sql_lex.o sql_handler.o item.o item_sum.o item_buff.o item_func.o item_cmpfunc.o item_strfunc.o item_timefunc.o thr_malloc.o item_create.o item_subselect.o item_row.o item_geofunc.o field.o strfunc.o key.o sql_class.o sql_list.o net_serv.o protocol.o sql_state.o lock.o my_lock.o sql_string.o sql_manager.o sql_map.o mysqld.o password.o hash_filo.o hostname.o set_var.o sql_parse.o sql_yacc.o sql_base.o table.o sql_select.o sql_insert.o sql_prepare.o sql_error.o sql_locale.o sql_profile.o sql_update.o sql_delete.o uniques.o sql_do.o procedure.o item_uniq.o sql_test.o log.o log_event.o init.o derror.o sql_acl.o unireg.o des_key_file.o discover.o time.o opt_range.o opt_sum.o records.o filesort.o handler.o ha_heap.o ha_berkeley.o ha_innodb.o ha_ndbcluster.o ha_ndbcluster_cond.o sql_db.o sql_table.o sql_rename.o sql_crypt.o sql_load.o mf_iocache.o field_conv.o sql_show.o sql_udf.o sql_analyse.o sql_cache.o slave.o sql_repl.o sql_union.o sql_derived.o client.o sql_client.o mini_client_errors.o pack.o stacktrace.o repl_failsafe.o sql_olap.o sql_view.o gstream.o spatial.o sql_help.o sql_cursor.o tztime.o my_time.o my_user.o my_decimal.o sp_head.o sp_pcontext.o sp_rcontext.o sp.o sp_cache.o parse_file.o sql_trigger.o ha_example.o ha_archive.o ha_tina.o ha_blackhole.o ha_federated.o ha_myisam.o ha_myisammrg.o  ../innobase/.libs/libinnobase.so -lrt ../myisam/.libs/libmyisam.a -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lrt ../myisammrg/.libs/libmyisammrg.a -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lrt ../heap/.libs/libheap.so -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lrt -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lrt ../vio/.libs/libvio.so -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lrt -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lrt ../mysys/.libs/libmysys.so -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lrt -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lrt ../regex/.libs/libregex.a -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lpthread -lrt -lz -ldl -L/usr/lib -lssl -lcrypto -lpthread -lcrypt -lnsl -lm -lpthread -lrt -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/lib/mysql/ib -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/lib/mysql

/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.4/libstdc++.so: undefined reference to `_Unwind_GetIPInfo@GCC_4.2.0'

```

und folgendes habe ich bereits versucht.

```

revdep-rebuild --library libstdc++.so.6 -- -av

```

```

emerge -1v binutils gcc

```

```

gcc-config -f i686-pc-linux-gnu-4.3.4

env-update && source /etc/profile

```

Hat jemand noch eine Idee?

/etc/make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -Os"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

FEATURES="sandbox candy fixpackages parallel-fetch"

USE="-* 3dnow 3dnowext apache2 attachment authfile bash-completion berkdb

     clamav cli cracklib crypt ctype custom-cflags dbus dedicated dropmsg gd

     gif glibc-omitfp hal hpn imap jpeg latin1 logrotate mailwrapper mmx

     mmxext mudflap mysql nls nptl nptlonly pam passthru pcre perlsuid png

     posix qmail qmail-spp received sasl session sha512 sockets spamassassin

     spl sse ssl symlink threads threadsafe tools udev urandom vpopmail xml

     xmlreader zlib"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/usr/share/man/man5/maildir.5.bz2"

```

gcc info

```

[I] sys-devel/gcc

     Available versions:

        (2.95)  2.95.3-r9 ~2.95.3-r10!s

        (3.1)   3.1.1-r2

        (3.2)   **3.2.2!s 3.2.3-r4

        (3.3)   ~3.3.6-r1!s

        (3.4)   3.4.6-r2!s

        (4.0)   ~*4.0.4!s

        (4.1)   4.1.2!s

        (4.2)   ~4.2.4-r1!s

        (4.3)   4.3.2-r3!s ~4.3.2-r4!s ~4.3.3-r2!s 4.3.4!s

        (4.4)   ~4.4.1!s ~4.4.2!s ~4.4.3!s

        {altivec bootstrap boundschecking build d doc fixed-point fortran gcj graphite gtk hardened ip28 ip32r10k java libffi mudflap multilib multislot n32 n64 nls nocxx nopie nossp nptl objc objc++ objc-gc openmp static test vanilla}

     Installed versions:  4.3.4(4.3)!s(22:05:36 03/04/10)(mudflap nls nptl -altivec -bootstrap -build -doc -fixed-point -fortran -gcj -gtk -hardened -libffi -multilib -multislot -n32 -n64 -nocxx -nopie -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -openmp -test -vanilla)

     Homepage:            http://gcc.gnu.org/

     Description:         The GNU Compiler Collection. Includes C/C++, java compilers, pie+ssp extensions, Haj Ten Brugge runtime bounds checking

[I] sys-devel/gcc-config

     Available versions:  1.3.16 1.4.0-r4 1.4.1 **1.5

     Installed versions:  1.4.1(09:55:14 06/12/09)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Utility to change the gcc compiler being used

```

Last edited by 69719 on Tue Mar 09, 2010 9:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## 69719

Ich konnte es durch löschen folgender 2 Dateien lösen:

/usr/lib/libgcc_s.so.1

/usr/lib/libgcc_s.so

Diese stammen wohl aus einer älteren gcc version, die nicht sauber aus dem System entfernt wurde.

----------

